
Ask HN: What's the safest programming language at the moment? - 1ba9115454
I&#x27;ve looked at Rust and it loks pretty good, I&#x27;m getting type safety and compile time help with memory management.<p>Is there another language that I&#x27;m not aware of that has even more safety features?
======
wingi
what are your criteria to be a "safe programming language"?

\- type safety \- memory management \- compile time help

Here are some options: \- [http://tobyho.com/2008/03/30/how-safe-is-your-
programming/](http://tobyho.com/2008/03/30/how-safe-is-your-programming/) \-
[http://vita.mil-embedded.com/articles/when-programming-
langu...](http://vita.mil-embedded.com/articles/when-programming-language-
technology-safety/)

------
t90fan
Ada?

